# I did something bad...



## ams1786 (Nov 18, 2012)

I did something bad and I feel guilty. I was eating an ice pop and held it out to bun to see what she would think of the cold. She started nibbling it and it was so funny I started to laugh and took a pic before I pulled it away. She got in a few bites. Now I'm feeling pretty guilty since I'm normally quite careful with her. Is there anything I should be worried about? It was one of those healthier, "real fruit," pineapple ones and I know they can take occasional pineapple juice and it couldn't have been more than a teaspoon. But I'm really worried about the sugar.

Any help? She's a fit bun and hasn't had any treats in a few days.

Yes, I know it wasn't the smartest move.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 19, 2012)

she'll be totally fine, it can just count as her ration of fruit for the day - they can have up to 1 tsp per 2 lbs body weight daily according to House Rabbit Society.

if it makes you feel better, I've done worse. you know those fudgesickle things they sell in the ice cream section? yeah, I used to secretly share those with my bunny when I was nine. I'd take a few licks, then give him a lick, then a few more for me and another for him... heh. thankfully whatever chocolate in it is fairly dilute, I guess, as it never did him any harm.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi there, Q-tip here. I've had a few licks of one of those before. It's delicious, isn't it?? Mommy used to let me have a few bites of sorbet sometimes when she worked at a yogurt shop.


----------



## 24 carot gold (Dec 4, 2012)

Want to hear something terrible?

Whenever I would visit my parents' house I would always bring bun-bun, cause they have a lovely balcony and she used to run around up there when she was little, so it became a regular thing to let her hop around out there while we talked and whatnot. We could always keep an eye on her from inside. Well the balcony is rather large, with little chairs and patio tables and plants, and one day we were all chatting from the living room when my friend noticed that Bunny had jumped onto one of the patio tables... There was an old ash tray there, which I always thought to be empty and more of a forgot-about decor since neither of my parents smoked anymore... When lo and behold she had a cigarette butt hanging out of her mouth and was munching away (!!) I absolutely panicked. By the time I could even reach her it was gone; Down the hatch, she ate it.

Don't feel too bad, it could be a lot worse! 

PS. My bunny is very healthy and has since NOT been able to poke around any ash trays or dog food btw (Yes, she used to nibble on the kibble too!)


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 4, 2012)

I always make my bunnies ice lolly's in the summer  I just get some juice from apples and put bits if fruit/veg in them and put them in the freezer, they love them! but i'm sure your bunny will be fine, before i made them their own ice lolly's they would get a few licks of mine


----------



## whitelop (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm sure she'll be fine. 

My bun eats dog and cat food, like on a daily basis. I don't feed it to her, but she gets into the food bowls and eats it. So I don't think a popcicle is the end of the world.


----------



## mstu_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

My rabbits have jumped onto our bedside table and eaten rich tea's, pastry, pancakes, drank some tea and summer fruits juice (i hope none of that stuff is bad for them)...and like to jump into the bin and raid before i catch them. I bet your bunny loved the ice lolly


----------



## VickiPatrick (Dec 5, 2012)

One of my Dwarf's, Bandit has actually gotten a sip of my moms diet coke before when we had her on the kitchen table to say Hi to everyone. I pulled it away but I'm pretty sure she got enough to make her go nuts, because once I took the glass away she spun around looking for it.


----------



## FlowerBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't worry about that
.... I am guilty of letting my bun try some of a KitKat ... Nothing bad happened though, and she is as healthy as ever c:


----------

